# BMW Classic Center hands back a full restored 3.0 CSi to a delighted owner



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

The 1972 BMW 3.0 CSi which had been completely restored by the BMW Classic Center's new Customer Workshop was handed back to its owner at BMW Welt. There was twofold cause for celebration: the BMW Classic Center was pleased at having successfully completed its first full restoration since the opening of the BMW Classic Customer Workshop, while BMW Welt marked the first occasion on which a classic BMW - rather than a brand-new car - was delivered to a customer. "The successful restoration of the BMW 3.0 CSi shows that we are on the right track and that, together with our partners within the BMW Group network of facilities, we are capable of restoring vehicles to the highest quality standards and to individual customer specifications," said Ralf Vierlein, Head of Sales and Aftersales at BMW Group Classic.

In this case, the customer wanted his BMW 3.0 CSi of 1972 transformed into a perfect state. He also asked for its four-speed manual gearbox to be converted into an automatic, something that had previously been done only with two prototypes of the BMW 3.0 CSi. Based on close collaboration with the BMW Group Archive, which provided the relevant documentation, the "large Coupé" underwent an authentic conversion process. It was fitted with an automatic transmission from a BMW 2.8 CS. The refit and complete overhaul of the vehicle required months of research and countless hours of manual labor. The experts at the BMW Classic Center not only had to repair substantial bodywork damage, but also iron out technical and electronic defects as well as thoroughly overhaul the interior fittings. The vehicle is now in A1 condition.

*BMW Classic Customer Workshop: one-stop shop for all services*
BMW Classic's Customer Workshop is a response to the growing desire among numerous BMW enthusiasts to own an authentic vehicle that is as true as possible to its original state and in the best possible condition. "This workshop is a key element in the realignment of BMW Classic and our orientation towards customers in the classic vehicle market," says Karl Baumer, Director of BMW Group Classic.

In parallel with this, the supply and remanufacturing of components is being further expanded. Other areas have also been added, such as the purchase and sale of vehicles, authentication certificates, advice to buyers, and a worldwide collection and delivery service. The principal advantage of the BMW Classic Center is that it offers all its services under one roof. "We have the theoretical knowledge of the vehicles, the technical expertise, Original BMW Parts, and the requisite infrastructure to systematically link it all up," adds Ralf Vierlein.

In future, too, vehicles that have been fully restored by the BMW Classic Center can be handed over to their owners amid the unmatched ambience of BMW Welt. A "delivery" of this kind is not just a unique experience for the owner, but a particularly striking example of the successful symbiosis of past and present within the BMW Group.

Further information on the Classic Center is available at www.bmw-classic.com


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

What a heart-warming story. I've always considered that car to be the ultimate BMW. (I had a 2002 in 1970.) Wonderful to see one restored and updated.


----------



## E39Freak (Jul 1, 2008)

Very cool :thumbup:


----------



## thecushion (Mar 22, 2010)

Thats cool as hell!!!! I want to do that to an E30. Wounder how much that would cost?


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

can I send them my car too?


----------



## dms540i (Mar 27, 2010)

Bravo!


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

You've got to wonder how much that project cost the customer. I'm guessing $100k? BMW doesn't offer manual labor services for cheap.

Additionally, I would assume that the factory warrants its work for some period of time, but what dealership is going to perform needed repairs?

(and why in the world did the customer mess with the tranny?)


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Robert A said:


> You've got to wonder how much that project cost the customer. I'm guessing $100k? BMW doesn't offer manual labor services for cheap.
> 
> Additionally, I would assume that the factory warrants its work for some period of time, but what dealership is going to perform needed repairs?
> 
> (and why in the world did the customer mess with the tranny?)


+1

The tranny is just a shame but its an old man so...


----------



## EdinPhila (Oct 21, 2005)

+2

His legs and arms seemed to work. No excuse on the tranny.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Didn't realize that age and choice of transmissions were correlated.



Lanc3r said:


> +1
> 
> The tranny is just a shame but its an old man so...


----------



## dms540i (Mar 27, 2010)

Lanc3r said:


> +1
> 
> The tranny is just a shame but its an old man so...


My wife can't drive a standard.


----------

